# Taco poses



## Stephanie Logan (Oct 31, 2009)

So I thought it was time for a couple of recent photos of Taco. She continues to be Ms. Picky Eater, but the first time I gave her butternut squash she sampled it heartily:






So earlier this week we got about two feet of snow, but by yesterday (the 30th) it was 65 degrees and warm outside. Today is also very warm, so I took Taco outside for a little stroll on the patio:





I was very surprised when Taco decided to climb up onto the snow, despite falling through when her full weight came down. I took her off because I didn't want her to get cold, but she marched right back over there and attempted to scale it again!





I'm working hard to spoil her rotten if I can....


----------



## Kymiie (Oct 31, 2009)

Aww so cute, pretty colours, how do you do that...paint? Does it harm their shell!
Lol i can imagine her falling through bless


----------



## Stazz (Oct 31, 2009)

Taco is soooo sweet ! Looks like she had loads of fun outside


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Nov 1, 2009)

Kymiie said:


> Aww so cute, pretty colours, how do you do that...paint? Does it harm their shell!
> Lol i can imagine her falling through bless



Ugh, I painted it with nail polish before I knew better. It was only to be able to find her when she disappears into the foliage in summer.


----------



## shelber10 (Nov 1, 2009)

nice pics taco is so adorable


----------



## jdawn (Nov 1, 2009)

Taco is very cute and adventurous! Maybe you should get her a little sled?


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Nov 2, 2009)

Hahaha, yes exactly! Or maybe two pairs of snowshoes.


----------



## Madortoise (Nov 2, 2009)

The last picture is hilarious. She seems like a joy to watch.


----------



## turtlemom (Nov 3, 2009)

I love the last picture! It would make a great "december" calendar photo!

Donna


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks. Of course I think she is the most beautiful tortoise on this forum, even with her misshapen shell.

(Possible exception: those gorgeous radiated tortoises. Don't tell Taco I said that!)


----------



## Anfi (Nov 6, 2009)

I don't like this kind of "art". Tortoise is not a doll! Do you know that nail polish (that is usually based on ethyl acetate or acetone) is toxic? When you use it on tortoise's carapace you also block air and water access...


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 6, 2009)

Anfi said:


> I don't like this kind of "art". Tortoise is not a doll! Do you know that nail polish (that is usually based on ethyl acetate or acetone) is toxic? When you use it on tortoise's carapace you also block air and water access...



Its alright, Anfi. Stephanie did this to her tortoise a long time ago when she didn't know any better. She has since become a good tortoise mommy and is doing right by her tortoise, but the act has been done and now we just have to wait for it to wear off. Actually what you say about air and water access is an old wives tale. There's nothing wrong with painting the carapace as long as you don't get the paint on the tender new-growth areas, which Stephanie was careful to avoid.

Yvonne


----------



## Isa (Nov 6, 2009)

Stephanie, Taco looks really happy to be outside enjoying the snow  Thanks for sharing the pics with us!


----------



## terryo (Nov 6, 2009)

OMG! That snow picture...both of them. Why didn't you enter them? They are beautiful!


----------



## katesgoey (Nov 6, 2009)

Stephanie: I agree with Terryo. Those pictures are beautiful. Taco seems very happy and having a blast "snowtorting."


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks, guys! Thanks, too, Yvonne, for coming to my rescue on the nail polish, which was noted and apologized for in post #4!

It really was funny that despite my removing her from the cold and potentially dangerous snow, she just gave me "the look" and toddled right back over to the drift and started hauling herself up again. Kids!


----------

